# Skeleton guy done



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A follow up to this thread.
https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=44464

Finished the painting today. Just need to waterproof him. Not sure on the skulls. Might knock them down a bit but I kind of like the contrast.

http://i67.tinypic.com/1zg6a9x.jpg

http://i67.tinypic.com/k9ygyh.jpg

http://i68.tinypic.com/vy9y8l.jpg

http://i64.tinypic.com/33u69mp.jpg

http://i68.tinypic.com/dyag4n.jpg


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bodacious


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

love it--what did you use for the hair/mummification on the main skull?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hairazor said:


> Bodacious


Thanks!



spinwitch said:


> love it--what did you use for the hair/mummification on the main skull?


Just paper mache. Kleenex hand towels, water and glue.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the stringy touches on this piece. It gives him such character.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> I love the stringy touches on this piece. It gives him such character.


Thanks! Lots of layers of torn paper mache.:jol:


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I like the contrast between the skulls being held and the creature. I wouldn't knock them down if it was me because it looks just lovely as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Frankie-s Girl said:


> I like the contrast between the skulls being held and the creature. I wouldn't knock them down if it was me because it looks just lovely as far as I'm concerned.


Thanks FG. Kind of thinking the same. I could darken them a bit but I do like that they stand out from the main armature. I "might" dry brush a little brown acrylic on them just to see the effect but not sure yet. There is also a hanging lantern that goes under the main skull's chin and that should be done soon so I can get the whole effect. It's more of an added effect as opposed to a light source but it looks neat and I can remove it if I don't want to display it.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree I like the contrast that you have now with the skulls and the main guy.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet!
Really digging this a lot! 
Way to go.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

stick said:


> I agree I like the contrast that you have now with the skulls and the main guy.


Thinking the same, for now. I do like the difference as well.



bobzilla said:


> Sweet!
> Really digging this a lot!
> Way to go.


Thanks Bob!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG he's awesome jdubbya! I like the contrast as well. Any chance of blacklighting a little or even a blue spotlight to make the whiter bits really pop.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Headless said:


> OMG he's awesome jdubbya! I like the contrast as well. Any chance of blacklighting a little or even a blue spotlight to make the whiter bits really pop.


Thanks! Going to play with the lighting one of these evenings. There is also a small lantern that hangs from under his chin that will shed a little ambient light. Might put a light pointing up from the ground through the rib cage
or hit it with a blue led spotlight, or both!



Copchick said:


> Very cool, creepy and unique! I like the contrast too.


Thanks Tina. There is no rhyme or reason to him other than an idea I had but he came out okay. I have another in mind but not sure I'll start on it this year.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! You have really mastered the art of creating rotting skin out of paper mache. He looks fantastic and I can't even imagine how he will change with creepy lighting. I can't wait to see him all ready to go on Halloween night! Awesome creation!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm in the process of rebuilding the bottom half of this. Like a dummy, I had used thin wall 3/4 inch pvc and I went to the garage a few days ago to find him doubled over. The pvc bent at the joint above the T fitting. I was able to cut away the damaged part and have begun the re-build. I'm using the thicker schedule 40 pvc this time so shouldn't have any issues. I'll also make a better rib cage and have added more detail to the base section. A PITA for sure but I'm not under a time crunch. I think the improved prop will look better and it was another learning experience. Really only lost several hours of time, some foil and paper.


----------

